# Fishing Kid - help wanted



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife needs some help tying decorations together.



Any kid who wants to make some extra money tying knots drop me a PM ASAP.


----------



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

PM sent

thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

For those interested, this is to string decorations together using monofilament. Anyone who can tie a couple knots and cut fishing line could do it. It'll probably take a couple hours and must be done asap.



Thanks.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pm sent


----------

